

Why the World Needs a New Database System - pbnaidu
http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2008/05/why-the-world-needs-a-new-database-system.html

======
johnm
There's already lots of different types of "database systems" floating around.
Map/Reduce approaches to large-scale data processing has been getting most of
the hype in the F/OSS space and columnar approaches in the enterprise spaces.

An area that is finally starting to get some love are approaches like Mark
Logic's "XML contentbase" approach -- native XML data store that's wicked
fast. Of course, I'm biased but I think MarkMail (<http://markmail.org/>) is a
pretty slick, public example of it in action.

------
nirmal
This would be easier to understand if Aster Data's website
(<http://www.asterdata.com/>) didn't seem like a bunch of marketing jargon.

~~~
RyanGWU82
I disagree. A company's website _should_ be a marketing vehicle, and Aster
Data's site is actually far more readable than most enterprise software
vendors' sites. They do a good job of breaking down the specific reasons one
needs such a scalable database, identifying failures of traditional databases
in specific industry. I'm quite impressed with how understandably they present
themselves, given the material and their target audience.

~~~
nirmal
I already know why I need a scalable database, it would just be more
interesting if I knew something about the tech underneath.

------
sutro
I was told that what the world needs now was love sweet love. Clearly, I was
misinformed.

